# Raspberry cello



## Tom

This can be done with almost any fruit/season

To make Raspberry Cello
Fill mason jar full of Raspberry loosly
Fill jar with Ever Clear
Wait 4-6 weeks
In a 275 ml bottle add 1/2 - 2/3 full of mix (strained in a french press) and then start adding simple syrup to taste (2 part sugar to 1 part water)

__________________


----------



## WaWa

Hi Tom
excuse my ignorance but what's cello and what's Ever Clear?
Thanks


----------



## St Allie

Wawa,

lemon cello and various flavours are a type of very high proof liqueur, the recipes call for 'everclear' which is a high proof grain alcohol similar to vodka .. roughly 120 proof I believe (60% alcohol) with a neutral flavour.

Allie


----------



## WaWa

Ok, Thanks Allie!


----------



## arcticsid

*Flammable Raspberry Liqueur Not in The Cards*

I am not personally interested in making a Raspberry Flavoured Vodka. I have cooked professionally for almost 20 yrs. Even before becoming a wine making apprentice, I could figure that out. I want some "kick". But I also want it a little "thick", mouth feel if you will. I was thinking like40-60 percent, without discounting the fine spirit, and sure enough, not discounting the essence of the fruit involved, they all sound like raspberry flavoured av-gas.. I would rather add way more fruit, (in this case raspberries), than to water it down with the addition of any excess water outside of that introduced by the simple syrup. Since I first posted this request, I have looked at at least 20 different recipes and all sound like they make raspberry flavored vodka. After the addition of the simple syrup and water would these turn out a little less flammable? The additionof glycerin we will save for further along in this discussion. I want to make something nice to share with those who appreciate a nice cordial, not something to start their beards on fire. (Yeah, some of the gals here have beards and smaoke stogies) LMFAO now!!

Troy


----------



## Tom

St Allie said:


> Wawa,
> 
> lemon cello and various flavours are a type of very high proof liqueur, the recipes call for 'everclear' which is a high proof grain alcohol similar to vodka .. roughly 120 proof I believe (60% alcohol) with a neutral flavour.
> 
> Allie



Right your Allie
Except my Everclear is 190 Proof = 95% alcohol


----------



## Tom

arcticsid said:


> I am not personally interested in making a Raspberry Flavoured Vodka. I have cooked professionally for almost 20 yrs. Even before becoming a wine making apprentice, I could figure that out. I want some "kick". But I also want it a little "thick", mouth feel if you will. I was thinking like40-60 percent, without discounting the fine spirit, and sure enough, not discounting the essence of the fruit involved, they all sound like raspberry flavoured av-gas.. I would rather add way more fruit, (in this case raspberries), than to water it down with the addition of any excess water outside of that introduced by the simple syrup. Since I first posted this request, I have looked at at least 20 different recipes and all sound like they make raspberry flavored vodka. After the addition of the simple syrup and water would these turn out a little less flammable? The additionof glycerin we will save for further along in this discussion. I want to make something nice to share with those who appreciate a nice cordial, not something to start their beards on fire. (Yeah, some of the gals here have beards and smaoke stogies) LMFAO now!!
> 
> Troy


Troy,
My cellos are "thick" @ a 2-1 simple syrup you already have thickness (moouthfeel) It is served COLD which again will thicken it. Thing of Peppermint Schnaps from a freezer.
All I can say is "try it" you may or may not like it.
You will never know if you don't
"Think out of the BOX"


----------



## arcticsid

I'm trying to think "in the bottle"

I will indeed try it Tom, looking forward to it. Will report back when I get er going. Thanks for the tips. Was that you that mentioned a walnut cello? That sounds interesting.

Troy


----------



## Tom

No, I did not mention walnut
Butt, I do make
Lemon
Lime
Orange
Blueberry
Cinnamon
Vanilla


----------



## arcticsid

If you use the high octane everclear what do you think the final proof is? If I were to use 80 proof or even 100 proof liquor what would I end up with? While were on the subject, if I was to want a little tang to it would you use lemon juice, zest?
Thanks


----------



## Tom

depends.. If you use 2/3 "mix" and 1/3 syrup + 30-35% using EverClear
Sure,, Add what floats your boat. Start with th basic 1st as a control.


----------



## arcticsid

gonna start rowing here pretty quick. I absolutely will start with the basic and go from there.


----------



## Dr Sniffy

Grain alcohol is the best to use. There are many recipes on line that have no clue what they are talking about; They wonder why their experiment freezes when they have added too much water or used vodka as a base. I have made various infusions and the end product is never finished. Age makes them better, over-time they are easier to consume. The amount of sugar you use to make your simple syrup will determine who likes your drink or not. The less sugar you use will produce a mixture of Octane, but let this sit for a long time and its kick will lighten up. The more sugar you use, the product is ready to drink right away because it is sweet, not everybody likes sweet. Sweet does not always mean an intense flavor. Question you have to ask yourself: Are you making it for yourself or for others to enjoy? 

I make my liquers strong... Between 45-60%. So I have to let them mellow for awhile before serving them. Everyones has a taste tolerance, I aim for those who can handle taking regular 35-40% shots. The after-taste of an infusion is the best part; There is no chaser needed... I am the test Rat for all the drinks I make before giving out the finished product. I enjoy making liquers for other people to enjoy, but I can truly appreciate a good liquer with a great taste without compromising the buzz effect.


----------



## BettyJ

I started out making mango and plum infused liquor, but they have proven very difficult to clear/ filter. I later tried some flavored extracts (real, not artificial) and am pleased with the lemon and use glycerin to thicken. Others impart a cloudiness (the orange and anise), but still taste great. Also have used the liquor flavorings like peach schnapps which taste great, but some of these have a color.


----------



## BettyJ

Oh, and I only have access to white rum 80 proof (live in the caribbean), and truly cannot tell that it is rum (have done blind tastings with local bars). Who knew? 

This may not be up to par for you, just thought I would share my mixology tricks


----------



## Dr Sniffy

It is hard to filter fruits that are not composed of a citrus skin. I made a pineapple and necterine infusion but too much juice and pulp made the liquer cloudy. It is near impossible to filter this with coffee filters. This batch slightly freezes due to the high levels of actual fruit juice. I made a mistake by squeezing the fruit to extract all the juices held within. 

Rum is not a bad base for an infusion. Brandy or Cognac works well also, I tend to use these as an additive spirit to the initial grain based infusion.


----------



## Wade E

You wont be diluting the abv that much arctic, its like fortifying a wine in the manner that it really takes more then you think you dilute or add abv.


----------



## St Allie

I used strawberries for my first one.. .. I also added a vanilla bean and on my second batch.. lemon zest too.. which came out really well and cleared beautifully.

The cherry recipe involved pitting and then breaking the pits and leaving those in.. I used eating cherries ( was all I had) and this came out too earthy for my taste. I would abort the whole adding the bashed pits phase of that recipe and add vanilla bean and zest next time.. see if that tweaks it. That one is 9 months old now and I've put it back in the cellar, will try it at a year and a half and see if it's improved.. if not.. I'll blend it with something else.

Allie


----------



## BettyJ

*Mixing*

Would you guys consider this "mixology" then? I was working on being a vintner when I grow up, but may have to throw in mixology as well.. LOL


----------



## winemanden

What's in a name. It is perfectly possible to make Raspberrycello the opposite way to Toms method. Fill your jar with Raspberries layered with granulated sugar. Leave several weeks shaking the jar regularly. The sugar will gradually draw the juice from the fruit. When you think it's ready, add whatever base spirit takes your fancy, ie brandy, whisky, vodka, everclear, to taste. If it needs a bit more body, a spoonful of glycerine works wonders.

If anyone is interested, I have a recipe for Portuguese Licoro. This is a chocolate milk and whisky liqueur which looks nothing like you'd expect. If you love chocolate it's well worth trying. I won the liqueur cup in our local show a couple of years back with this recipe. 

Regards to all, Winemanden.


----------



## St Allie

winemanden said:


> What's in a name. It is perfectly possible to make Raspberrycello the opposite way to Toms method. Fill your jar with Raspberries layered with granulated sugar. Leave several weeks shaking the jar regularly. The sugar will gradually draw the juice from the fruit. When you think it's ready, add whatever base spirit takes your fancy, ie brandy, whisky, vodka, everclear, to taste. If it needs a bit more body, a spoonful of glycerine works wonders.
> 
> If anyone is interested, I have a recipe for Portuguese Licoro. This is a chocolate milk and whisky liqueur which looks nothing like you'd expect. If you love chocolate it's well worth trying. I won the liqueur cup in our local show a couple of years back with this recipe.
> 
> Regards to all, Winemanden.



Yes please.. I'll give that a go.

The bloke thinks that sounds yummy.

Allie


----------



## winemanden

Portuguese Licoro​
1 1/3 cup of Spirit traditionally Whisky or your choice of spirit
1/8 size wedge of lemon
1 1/3 cup of sugar
1 cup + 3tbspn whole milk
6 squares of 85% chocolate
1 vanilla pod 
1 tsp glycerine

Put all into a preserving jar, shake twice daily for 10 days then leave to settle.
At first it will look disgusting, like something you've done after a bad night out , but it will end up with the gunge on top and a clear yellow liquid below which is what you want. 
It is slow to filter but it is possible, if you push the tube carefully in to syphon most of the clear stuff out. Filter the rest as many times as needed through a paper coffee filter.
What you should end up with is a silky smooth golden chocolate liqueur. 

Enjoy it, regards, Winemanden.


----------



## daintyjag

This sounds DELICIOUS! one question..6squares of 85%..what brand do you use? what size package for these squares? Much thanks for sharing this recipe! .. Also appreciate all the 'cello' discussion..chomping at the bit to make both of these tasty bevs


----------



## winemanden

The chocolate I used was Lindt 85%, but I'm sure any good quality unsweetened chocolate will do the trick. It must be the dark stuff, don't use milk chocolate, you're adding the milk yourself. This year I shall be using Greens Organic 70% so I shall pop in a couple more squares. Regretfully , I didn't weigh the chocolate, I just adapted the recipe to suit myself. 
Here is the original recipe.
Ingredients:
1 quart whiskey
1/2 lemon
4 1/2 cups white sugar
1 quart milk
6 (1 ounce) squares unsweetened chocolate
2 vanilla beans

Directions:
1. In a gallon container combine whiskey, lemon, sugar, milk, chocolate
squares and vanilla beans. Keep at room temperature for 10 days, stirring
once a day.
2. After 10 days, remove the lemon half, chocolate and vanilla beans. Insert
a coffee filter into a large funnel. pour the liquid through the filter into
a gallon jug. Change filter as needed. A clear yellow solution should
result. This liqueur can be stored in a sealed bottle at room temperature.

My recipe is just a variation because compared to the US. spirits are heavily taxed in the UK.
Anyway, try it and you're sure to love it.
Regards, Winemanden.


----------



## daintyjag

Awesome! Thank you very much! Will definitly be making this!


----------

